# Stein arbor trolley Log Combo With go Faster Wheels! :@)



## redmoosefaction (Mar 29, 2012)

I just love my Arbor Trolly..


Stein arbor trolley Log Combo With go Faster Wheels! - YouTube


----------



## ROPECLIMBER (Mar 30, 2012)

*Welcome to AS*

nice, I have an old gravely sulkey, that i took the seat and seat brace off then trap a log to with 2 wratcht straps, have often thought to weld some up rights to it for brush,
Paul


----------

